# Pecan Tree Grafting



## mswabbie (Feb 14, 2003)

I have heard that you can graft different varieties of pecans on small pecan trees. Does anyone have experience with this that they can share with me. I have about 40 pecan tree, of which only three have the larger pecans. I would like to graft from the the larger pecan trees to some of the young trees.
Thanks


----------



## Scott M (Feb 20, 2003)

*I can probably help*

I grafted about 60 succesfully last year here in Tulsa. Fire away with questions. I know some good links also.


----------



## mswabbie (Feb 21, 2003)

*Pecan Grafting*

Can I cut my own scion wood. I have plenty of trees with new growth, and plenty of small trees.


----------



## Scott M (Feb 22, 2003)

*scion wood*

Vigorous wood from last years growth can be cut for another few weeks, the sooner the better.

Cut it into sticks about 10 or 12 inches long for storage. Each will make two pieces for grafting later. At your location, grafting is best done for a week or two on each side of May 10, but make sure your new growth on the trees being grafted is two inches long or more.

Check this site and look at the bark grafting and four-flap grafting fact sheets: (Be aware that there is no substitute for experience. I grafted 100 trees last year and my success rate was 3 out of 25 the first weekend, but 30 out of 40 on my last weekend. The middle weekend was in between. Mostly bark grafts, but some four-flap also.)

http://agweb.okstate.edu/pearl/hort/fruits/index.html


----------

